# my 8 week old pigeon died today



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i remember crying when i found him, just the condition he was in, i really didnt think he would survive.
but i held on to him real tight, did my best, gave him all of my love.
i would have cut my hands off for him... well i wish i had that option.
he was so tiny, and weak when i got him, i felt as i was his angel but it trns out he was mine..
he changed my life..and i gave him his.
i found him on the high way, next to the speeding cars, he was soakin wet, he was a baby. hardly any feathers.
then day by day he started to change, he turned into a beautifull white wings.
he followed me everywhere i went.
he was a house pigeon, but we woudl go outside daily for the sun baths and so he can fly
i loved him so much that i cant explain
but today my mom steped on him, on her way to the bathroom.
accident.
he was just laying there, relaxing and he got stepped on.
how can she not see him.
he wasnt a baby anymore.
i been crying last 3 hours
and i need someone to convince me that it was his destiny.
at least i gave him good life. he could have died on the high way.
how can i live thry this.
i have other pet birds but this pigeon was just as good as a dog.
what will i do now?
how do i go about my life?
im so sad that i wanna throw up..
my head hurts
and i know for the next 3-4 days i wont stop crying
i need help
why did he have to die?
is that fair?
how is that fair?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm so so sorry for your loss, and this horrible accident, i know i can say nothing to ease your pain.
but however short his life, it was filled with love, you gave him a great gift


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry I can feel your pain, I had that before, and I felt guilty because I found this little tiny pigeon when was a baby, and I raised him, and stay with us for over than a year, but sometimes we were taking him outside with other pigeons, and the day that we went out together he didn't want to go outside, but I insisted, and while I was feeding the birds, we don't know what happen, but we assumed that was a hawk that came over because all the pigeons left right away, and my pigeon was not there anymore, we were looking for him all over, we call him many times, my mom and I got sick, it was our baby, and that happen back in February and still cry when I remember that, if I didn't insist he will be alive, but at least he had so much love in the house, and he will be in our heart for the rest of our life, he gave us all that love, same than your baby, so just feel happy that you found him and he found you, even if was for a short time, it was the quality of love that you both had for each other.

He is an angel now, your angel and I'm sure will be closer now... I stop questioning God, and asking why, only God knows why, and forgive your mom, it was an accident, I'm sure she is having enough right now. I'm sending you a big hug.

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I could say something to take the pain away. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It was a terrible accident. I'm sure your mom feels awful. My heart sank when I was reading your post. So sorry. You gave him a great 8 weeks, and hopefully you will be able to save another one, someday. I think you need to get another one, not to replace him, but it will help you through the grieving process and you did such a great job with him another one could only be so lucky. When my mom's dog died, we went out and got her another one, within 3 days, it was the only thing that helped her get over her dog. Again, so sorry, mindy


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry about your lose... I know how you feel...I just don't know how many babies and OB's that I'd lost and lose within 4 years time...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The fact of the matter no one can say anything that will really help.
I don't mean to sound mean by saying that.

Last fall, I got sick with a bad bacterial infection....got anti-biotics and then got better. I had blood work done, while I was wating for the results to come back, I stopped wearing my mask. I then kissed and snuggled with them all (my pigeons). About 4-7 days later my pigeons started getting sick. The blood results came back and I was STILL very sick. 

I took my birds to the vet and we did two rounds of antibbiotics after tests showed it was a bacterial infection. Only two of my birds made it through the treatment.

I still feel horrible about it....I blame myelf, because I killed my friends...my pigeons. I felt sorry for my self for months and stayed off of this site...but then reality hit. I can sit at home crying over spilled milk...or I can take what I have learned and try again. i wasn't a bad pigeon owner, but i made mistake...a horrible accident.

You feel horrible right now, but with time it will be less painful. I doubt your mom meant to hurt him...accidents really do happen and this is at the top of the horrible accident list.

That being said give your self time to deal with what has happened...hold no grudges. Then try again, and don't let the accident happen a second time. Let everyone know he is out and where he is at. If your not with him put him up. There are always pigeons that need adopted.

I hope this kinda helped....
-Hilly


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

I am very sorry, I feel your pain. He was a gift from god to you and I am sure you were the same to him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what you are feeling is normal...so you can't fix normal...so give yourself the time it takes to greive your loss...someday you will think of your bird and smile...you did learn alot from taking care of him so if another comes your way..you will be ready. hang in there, Im very sorry for your pain.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

why did god take him away.
what did he do wrong?
im devestated. its been 7 hours since accident and i cant stop crying
life isnt fair
I MISS HIM SO MUCH
he liked to sit on top of my tv, and when the time came for him to go to sleep i wanted to take him off that little pigeon would get so mad, he woudl try to bite me, and fight, box with his wings.. it was so funny... he was really special, he never liked to be alone.
if i went to my room he'd follow. if i was in the bathroom he'd follow.
he just didnt like to be alone..
gift from god?
made me attached then he took him?
i will never understand
maybe he is punishing me for something that i done?
but what could it be so bad that he would punish me by taking away a life of an inicent little bird
he was my everything
matter of fact i can still feel him on my shoulder, maybe he really is there


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

are u from pittsburgh?
cause i am
would u happend to know somebody that selling pigeons in pittsburgh area??
i dont think ill survive unless i get another one ??


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Goga...........I am so very sorry for your loss. I can feel how much pain you are in. I know it will take time to get over this horrible accicent, but please take comfort in the fact that you saved your little birds life. His short time with you was filled with love, happiness and comfort for the both of you. He is flying free in heaven and if you felel him on your shoulder now, he is there as your angel. 

If you really feel you need to get another bird, please contact our member Elizabethy. Look her up in our members list. She has so many beautiful white king pigeons for adoption. They make wonderful house birds and pets and she does ship to all destinations throughout the states. I know she would be so grateful if you gave one of her birds a loving forever home.

I hope you feel better soon. I'm sending you bunches of comforting hugs.

Louise


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

ooooo louise if that is your pigeon in the picture i just wanna say he is beautifull...
lucky u
i miss my baby so much
and i need some time before i get another bird.
cause my pigeon wasnt just a bird he was my love/
so ill wait till im over him to get another
i would like to get a baby again..
before its weaned..
they are atached more if i raise them
when i found mine he was about 7 days old
i cant belive he isnt here anymore.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so very sorry that you lost your baby, I am certain that he is still with you.

Can you let us know where you are? Maybe eventually another baby that needs hand raising will turn up in your area and you can save another life.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....its hard to lose a beloved companion. But the great thing about loving is that we all have the capacity to love again and you can decide to share your love and life with another pigeon if you should want...it doesn't mean you are replacing your baby, just honoring him by continuing to appreciate, care and be an advocate for a wonderful pigeon!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

goga82 said:


> why did god take him away.
> what did he do wrong?
> gift from god?
> made me attached then he took him?
> ...


I am so sorry for what happened to your precious baby and I certainly know the impact of losing this bird you spend so much time with.

God did not take him away from you, and He certainly wouldn't punish you in such way. It was an accident. Please don't beat yourself up over it, and pray to Our Lord for guidance and healing. I know you are suffering terribly, but He can and will guide you thru it if you ask.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

im in pittsburgh 
pa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to lose a beloved bird and nothing but time makes the pain less sharp. These little creatures leave big holes in our hearts. 

God isn't punishing you. We live in a fallen, broken world where bad things happen. Some day He will make it whole again and there will be no more death or sorrow or pain, but for now our earthly attachments end in tears sooner or later. 

I don't believe love is ever in vain. You gave your little pigeon a loving home and he loved you in return. Some day you will be able to remember him with more joy than sorrow. For now give yourself time to grieve and don't let people rush you through it or make light of your pain. Perhaps you could make some kind of memorial to him. I lost my favorite pet pigeon in July and it hurt like crazy. It helped me to make a photo book of her and write her life story so I would be sure to remember everything. 

I'm sure your mom feels wretched about what happened and I hope you can forgive her. My husband had the same thing happen when he was a child. His mom accidentally stepped on his beloved parakeet.


----------

